# Old clutch driven riding lawn mower



## incej25 (May 13, 2014)

I just received an old riding lawn mower. I am trying to figure out what kind of mower it is and what year it is. The lower is rusted therefore I am unable to find a brand on it. The model number is 135202 and the motor is Briggs & Stratton corp. The handlebars are broke but can be welded back on. If you know anything about this mower or know anybody or place that does can you please notify me. Thank you


----------



## Heatdr1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice find,the model number is a briggs and statton model number on a 5 hp motor.Sorry I couldn't help any more than that.Good Luck


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like an old Sears,from 1960.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, It does appear to be the old Sears mid-mount engine mowers. These are the ones that if it throws the rod, Watch out for your "Brass". Otherwise, Your voice may have a new pitch....


----------



## incej25 (May 13, 2014)

Thank you very much I've been looking it up everywhere. When I saw the motor I couldn't walk away without it. Now my next step is to find out how much it is worth and get it restored. I appreciate your help.


----------



## incej25 (May 13, 2014)

Do you know of a website that I could look it up on for more information?


----------

